# 2009 Routan SE - no electrical power, nothing works, not even key fob



## BrocktonBarbie (Mar 29, 2014)

About 3 weeks ago we had the ignition switch recall problem addressed on our 2009 Routan at our local VW dealership. A few days ago several lights on the dash lit up and wouldn't shut off - ABS, Brake, and the 2 others that are in that same cluster of 4 or 5 lights in the same place. Other than that, the car seemed fine and since we only have 1 car we haven't had a chance to bring it the shop to find out what the problem is. This morning, went out to the car and NOTHING! Not even the key fob thing would work to unlock the doors. I used the manual key to open the door and naturally it wouldn't start. But there was no click, no lights would come on....absolutely nothing, completely dead. Has anyone else experienced this after having the ignition switch replaced? Any ideas? I'm a little leery of taking it back to the dealership. I'm considering bringing it to my local mechanic but if the problem is related to the ignition switch I hate to pay for more repairs. I just paid nearly $1200 to have a bunch of things fixed on this piece of crap car that I wish I never bought.


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

Sounds like a dead battery issue.


----------



## ChrisFeltman (Feb 29, 2016)

*I had the same problem*

I had the same issue and with mine what it turned out to be was that the very thin terminals on the battery cables had almost completely corroded through. This had been causing all kinds of strange and intermittent electrical issues, warning lights etc. I took it to my local mechanic, and he said that the cables were fine and just replaced both terminals with heavy duty ones for about $50.


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

ChrisFeltman said:


> I had the same issue and with mine what it turned out to be was that the very thin terminals on the battery cables had almost completely corroded through. This had been causing all kinds of strange and intermittent electrical issues, warning lights etc. I took it to my local mechanic, and he said that the cables were fine and just replaced both terminals with heavy duty ones for about $50.


This.

Just had AAA come jump my car on a 1.5 year old battery and they guy sold me on new connections for my positive terminal. Cleaned both terminals put protective washers on both and charged me $30. I was happy and we'll see if we have any other issue. I will prob do the negative one myself.


----------

